# Wonders of the Fantasy World



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey Heretics, my gaming group are creating a campaign based on the Total War games. Currently I'm writing up faction sheets with what buildings allow what units and stuff like that and one thing that has me confused is trying to think up a 'wonder' for each race.

So far I have the following:
Dark Elves: 
High Elves: The Vortex, The Shrine of Asuryan or The Blighted Isle
Dwarves:
Wood Elves: The Oak of Ages
Brettonia: 
Empire:
Tomb Kings: The Black Pyramid
Vampire Counts: The Silver Pinnacle
Warriors of Chaos: The Troll Kings Lair
Daemons of Chaos: The Polar Gates
Lizardmen:
Beastmen:
Orcs and Goblins
Skaven:
Ogre Kingdoms: 

Now one problem with this is that the wonder cannot be a city for example Altdorf has the Emperors palace and the Collage of Magic but since it's a cit it doesn't count. It would also be preferable if said wonder had some sort of in game significance for example if someone captures the Shrine of Asuryan the High Elves will have to do without Phoenix Guard until they reclaim it.
Any ideas?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Empire can have pretty much any college you want: could be an engineering college (nuln would normally be the centre of gunnery but I'm pretty sure they have others) or if you don't like that they have numerous knightly orders based all over the place or temples to Sigmar that could stop them from having warrior priests if captured.

Ogre Kingdoms could be a sacrificial pit stopping them from taking gorgers (not much impact), challenge circles stopping tyrants or the cook fire stopping butchers... lots of choice.

.... will have to return for mor eideas, run out of time.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

I think in the old Beasts of Chaos book there was some fluff about some mutated, sentient tree or you could do a massive herdstone.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Cannot be a city or cannot be _in_ a city? 'Cos there's a big difference.

The White Tower of Hoeth would be a good choice for the High Elves. Not only is it the spiritual home of all Elf Magi, but the actual home of the Swordmasters of Hoeth.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Skaven- Den of the Verminlord
Lizardmen- Geomantic Web Node (lizardmen P10)
Dwarves- Hall of the Book of Grudges


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Dwarfs are tricky, almost every city is a masterpiece of engineering and many have great significance to the dwarfs. Karak Eight-Peaks was their greatest city and filled with lost treasure but is currently controlled, except for a small area, by goblins. The hall of the book of grudges is good, but it's in the single strongest point in the dwarven empire, which might not be what you want. Bugman's Brewery would be good, it's one of the only things highly valued by the dwarfs that isn't in a major military focal point already.


----------

